# New To Me (Maybe) Toro CCR 2000



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm thinking about picking up a used Toro CCR 2000 snow blower off of CraigsList. The ad says that it is a Toro2000, I assume s/he means CCR 2000. It also says that it starts, but doesn't stay started. I'm not even close to an expert on engines, but if I can get this for a song, then spending some time and a little cash to get it running might be a fun project.

If/when I go look at it, what should I look for? 

I assume the problem is in the carb., probably dirty, are there any other likely culprits that might cause this problem that I can be on the look out for?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Being this is a two cycle motor, leaking crankcase gaskets or crankshaft seals could be a "possible" problem. Two strokes rely on compression AND vacuum to function correctly. Unless the engine has a cracked block or scored piston and cylinder wall, it could be a cheap fix. Hopefully the owner didn't run it and ruin it on straight gas.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

not sure about the ccr 2000, but the paddles on my ccr 6053 are a bit pricey up here !


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

nwcove said:


> not sure about the ccr 2000, but the paddles on my ccr 6053 are a bit pricey up here !


We pay too much for everything up here....


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

how much do they want?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

most likely its a carb problem. make sure the scraper bar hasn't worn away and the housing around the auger isn't ground down


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Smolenski, I've owned a couple of these Toros and the parts are really expensive unless you can find good, used parts. I bought what appeared to be a really nice CCR2000_E _for $US100 and ended up putting a couple hundred more into it and it still wasn't right. It was a huge error on my part even though the machine looked nearly new.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

> how much do they want?


$50. I definitely will not pay that much for it though. A new carb. is north of $150. That would be a total of $200 and that doesn't include a scraper or paddles. At that point, I could buy new.

Thanks for the advice and warnings. I have contacted the owner, but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

new carb
Toro CCR2000 CCR3000 Snowblower Mikuni Carburetor Carb 81 4690 81 0420 95 7935 | eBay
I'm not saying its cheap but not $150 either


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

43128 said:


> how much do they want?


$50 x 2 .


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

give them 20 for it


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sent an email and left a voice mail. Haven't heard anything yet. Not sure what's taking so long. I know when I sell things on CL I get back to anyone interested immediately.


----------

